

A refrigerator that runs without electricity - known
http://business.rediff.com/slide-show/2010/jun/10/slide-show-1-fridge-that-runs-without-electricity.htm

======
djb_hackernews
I'd be careful calling it a refrigerator. It's a box that is well insulated.

~~~
GiraffeNecktie
Basically it's just an old fashioned icebox without the benefits of actual
ice. He also talks about his other "invention" which is a water filter made
from clay. Clay water filters have been available in India for a long long
time. I recall seeing them 30 years ago. I suspect that they might be
effective for some larger parasites but certainly not something I'd want to
entrust my health to.

------
TNO
A better refrigerator that runs without electricity:
<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Einstein_refrigerator>

------
plesn
Same thing on 1 page ? I hate feeling controlled by the content I read…

------
Daniel_Newby
Clay pressure cooker? I'll watch from a distance, thanks.

